# Another epic day in the gulf video



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice vid bro, next time you need to hook the sail.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

u know this is the third video i have filmed of a sail!!!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Lol, you should know what to do when you finally hook one.


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

That is one of the best videos I've ever seen. Excellent.... Thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

That was amazing! !!!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Incredible!!!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Good job on the vid barton. I've gotta get out there I havnt been out in like three weeks but I gotta take care of the baby. O btw I'm the guy that came up to you at the miller lite tourney. I was talkin bout ur videos to ya


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

jmunoz said:


> Good job on the vid barton. I've gotta get out there I havnt been out in like three weeks but I gotta take care of the baby. O btw I'm the guy that came up to you at the miller lite tourney. I was talkin bout ur videos to ya


thanks man, i remember you! get out there soon its hot!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Great video


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Man thats awesome, I think im gonna have to get a Kayak now


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Paul you really do


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Wow that's insane Brandon. You'll get yours soon! I can't wait to join the elite hobie force..I can't fish with my feet worth a Damn haha


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

simply awesome.... getting ready to give the gulf a try. Thanks Brandon for sharing that..very, very cool


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice video.


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

wow very cool! totally frick'n jealous. i need to retire back there. 22 months


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

12 more years


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

awesome video man, couldn't imagine hooking up like that from a yak...


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing legit!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That's bad azz

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome man that's sick! Those are some super good still photos too.


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Sailfish*

One of the BEST days of my life! Can't wait to do it all over again. Thanks again for capturing & sharing. I hope I'm there to help capture & enjoy when You get yours.


----------

